# Time for change



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Was going to buy a new bow because of many reasons. I am bored with my 4 year old hoyt set up and wanted to take advantage of newer technology.. I wanted to buy a new one but prices are pretty damn high. The G5s are like 700 and I can't afford them. 
Any suggestions on what I can upgrade on my bow to make it feel newer/better? Any New sights/ rests/ adjustments I should consider??

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

What's your set up now? Any pics?
<---<<<


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

When I get home I will up load some 

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm currently shooting a hoyt ultra mag. Nap quick tune dropaway rest and cobra sight. Pulling 56 pounds 

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DDfishing (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm shooting the same rig and punching the lights out of the 5 spot but also recently went looking for something else, so I bought a hoyt GM 2 recurve and slapped some SF limbs on it and having a ball. I'm with you on today's prices for a new compound rig and the way the hoyt ultras shoot why bother? But if your looking for a inexpensive change look at picking up an old hoyt or bear riser and have it warfed into a recurve......just a thought.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

I'd go Elite, love the new Energy Bows, but you can find a 2013 Hunter or Answer used for about $500 and shoot just as nice

My E32:


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

brownitsdown84 said:


> I'm currently shooting a hoyt ultra mag. Nap quick tune dropaway rest and cobra sight. Pulling 56 pounds
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


In my opinion, the greatest improvement in bow technology in recent history has been in sound reduction. I kicked around buying a new bow a few years ago, but decided to just add items to my 1999 Darton Cyclone to quiet it down. You could probably do the same.
A string stop has amazing results, and they are easy enough to install that anyone could do it. I would definitely add one if I were you. 
You could also add a ball-bearing type cable slide to get rid of the plastic to metal noise.
Limb Savers have been around for a long time, and you could add them as well. If your stabilizer is dampening (can't tell) I Simms stabilizer might also be an option. 
<----<<<


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

If you're bored, I would recommend taking up "Trad". Maybe pick up a starter ILF rig and have fun with it. Just an idea.


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

I just got my new boy this morning hoyt charger. I love it. Old bow is now for sale

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TKZOutdoors (Aug 22, 2013)

Atch sweet lookin rig, if I wasn't shooting a Strother, An Elite would be in my hands for sure.


----------

